# haircut ideas



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

hello,

i have a customer coming in tomorrow who has a maltese/poodle cross but has NO idea what she wants done....(haha she told me she just wanted a "maltipoo" cut...i told her there is none....) 

So i was thinking about leaving about an inch all over(she is currently at two inches now...shes been shaved down b4 this) with a teddy bear head.

But I was wondering if there are other styles i could suggest for her. Her dog has an exact poodle maltese cross coat. It is a single, silky, flat but wavy and kinky so there really is no way for her to keep it long. 

so any pics or ideas would be great ....thank you!
Kelli


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

My Sophie is a Maltese Poodle mix. These are some before and after pics of her. We had her cut really short and we love it. It's grown out to about an inch or inch and a half since the after pic and it's perfect. Hope this helps. Sophie isn't too curly.



[attachment=22773:attachment] 



[attachment=22774:attachment] 



[attachment=22775:attachment]


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Sophie looks sooo cute in her sweater with the short cut!!!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is a maltipoo. Her coat is pretty curly so I keep her fairly short (about an inch all over) to cut down on mats. I also abandoned the whole topknot idea a long time ago because I'm too much of a perfectionist to have my dog running around looking all "raggamuffin-y."

Initially, Lisa (my fabulous groomer) was leaving her "visor" a lot longer, but I thought she looked too much like a Bichon. Since then, I've had her shorten up the visor so I don't have to beat people up when they say, "Oh what a cute little Bichon!" I like her ears short because it keeps her looking like a puppy. Lisa also trims some of the hair around the base of her tail, rather than leaving it all long, because Josie wags so much she was getting really matted there. In my siggy pic you can see her head well, I don't have any recent body pics, but she's just about an inch all over and her tail is longer.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

Both Bruno and Mocha are a 1/4 poodle. For Bruno, I get a 3/4 cut all around, face rounded, and ears and tail trim (I love his ears and tail long). I really like this cut especially during summer (I live in AZ!!!) - it's not too short but short enough for the summer months.


----------



## kustomkanine (Sep 21, 2006)

I just got a Maltipoo and cut him pretty short, a puppy-cut just like my Maltese. Seems to work pretty good. Did you know that Maltipoo's and other hybrid Maltese dogs are getting more popular? Check out this list of all the Maltese mix dogs there are.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think of Cosy's cut as a modified poodle cut even though she's
pure maltese. Here's a pic of her. I cut the body very short and
leave the legs, head and tail longer. Right now I have her with
the legs a bit shorter but still longer than the torso.
[attachment=26451:blueharness1.jpg]


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

> I just got a Maltipoo and cut him pretty short, a puppy-cut just like my Maltese. Seems to work pretty good. Did you know that Maltipoo's and other hybrid Maltese dogs are getting more popular? Check out this list of all the Maltese mix dogs there are.[/B]


Unfortunately they are, arent they? I did a Petfinder search on Standard Poodles needing homes in my area and out of 25 listed on the first page, 22 were "Labradoodles" . 

There are too many dogs out there being PTS everyday for people to continue breeding other than the sole purpose of breed preservation. That is, purebreds. Out of how many the AKC and UKC recognize I dont think we need anymore, expecially these first generation crosses of no purpose other than the breeders to make money. (btw, love all dogs regardless of breed, just not unethical breeders)

My example wasnt really Maltese related, and this post a bit off topic....but I just wanted to share.

Anyhow, they just settled for an A comb a/o and a rounded tedddy bear head. Nothing unusual. We get, I don't know HOW many, Maltese/Poodle crosses and everyone of them looks different....size, color, tail set, ear set, and especially coat type. 

haha i just did a Shih tzu that got a short cut on the body, with column legs, pointed feet, a dip on the rear legs(like a schnauzer), a "corndog" shaped tail, and a bib on chest. Then, on the head I ran the comb reverse on the topknot and down the sides of the face. I didnt trim in front of the eyes but shaped up the head round-like with short, rounded ears. It was really neat!

Oh yes and Cozy is ADORABLE in that cut!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> haha i just did a Shih tzu that got a short cut on the body, with column legs, pointed feet, a dip on the rear legs(like a schnauzer), a "corndog" shaped tail, and a bib on chest. Then, on the head I ran the comb reverse on the topknot and down the sides of the face. I didnt trim in front of the eyes but shaped up the head round-like with short, rounded ears. It was really neat!
> 
> Oh yes and Cozy is ADORABLE in that cut![/B]



I'd LOVE to see a picture of that! I think you need to start taking a camera to work so you can share these wonderful 'creative' hairstyles!! :aktion033:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=444584
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! I was undecided how to get Midis trimmed for his first professional grooming session on Friday, but I ended up just not letting her touch anything but trimming up his feet, bottom, beard and tummy. Basically, just neating him up for me. But, if I get overwhelmed by his hair (which has really taken off lately!) I will be looking again for ideas.

BinnieBee


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.starwoodcenter.com/eng/gallery/board.asp?page=1


----------



## Lorielp (Oct 20, 2011)

My Maltipoo Bentley looks terrible with a regular puppy cut so I had the groomer cut him in a long Yorkie cut. There is a picture of his cut in my album


----------

